# stripped threads in bow



## MackDog (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey all, I was wondering if anyone has any input on this. Last time I put my sight on, one of the holes began to strip. A part of the threads actually came out. I was able to thread the screw in but I am thinking that when it comes out again it may be the last. I was hoping to make some changes at the end of this season so I would like to get it out again. Is this something that can be tapped and re-threaded? Are there any other solutions to this? (besides never taking my sight off again). Any input appreciated. By the way its a Bear Truth. Thanks


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

well running a tap in would help, but i dont think it would garantee a permanant fix if a lot of thread came out. it kinda depends on how bad theyare messed up. you could tap the hole to a larger diameter but you might run into problems with the bigger screw fitting throught the sight. you could just drill the sight hole out for a bigger screw. i guess first i would freeze the bow to make the metal contract and the screw should come out easier then run a tap and see how it fits


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Only problem with re-tapping it is that it will be a size bigger. You have two options in my opinion. First is easiest and cheapest and a method used in the past. Use a nut and bolt. Second and the preferred method is to helicoil the hole back to the original thread size( don't hold me to this but I believe it's 5/16-24).


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

JB Weld, drill and re-tap.
Been there, done that.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Kelly Johnson said:


> JB Weld, drill and re-tap.
> Been there, done that.


That still holding up for you Kelly? I thought you were going to get it helicoiled. Or was that the stabilizer hole? BTW- What tap size?


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

The above post are what I would do, or you can place plastic inside the hole and if the threads you do have are good it will hold. Another is to put a plastic bag, sorta over the screw put a dab of jb weld on the outside of the bag and install the screw if you do not tear the bag the screw will just back out when the glue dries.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

ok!
screw the plastic bag,j.b. weld b.s.
the best way to fix it is to heli coil it.
when your done it will be as good or better than new.
cost ya about 20 bucks for the kit.
if your not comfortable with that then take it to your local pro shop.

a plastic bag in the threads!:lol::lol:


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Get it re-tapped. It won't be a size bigger if you use the right tap. It's 10-24. I've done it a bunch of times. Problems start when you try it a second time. Then you might have to go the jb weld route.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

wolverines said:


> Get it re-tapped. It won't be a size bigger if you use the right tap. It's 10-24. I've done it a bunch of times. Problems start when you try it a second time. Then you might have to go the jb weld route.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for the size correction. For whatever reason I was thinking the rest/berger hole.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

bigsablemike said:


> ok!
> screw the plastic bag,j.b. weld b.s.
> the best way to fix it is to heli coil it.
> when your done it will be as good or better than new.
> ...


I suppose you wouldn't fix a car tire with duct tape either than
(Yes, yes I have)


----------



## MackDog (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Sounds like something I can handle at the end of this season.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I suppose you wouldn't fix a car tire with duct tape either than
> (Yes, yes I have)


i wrench for a living.ive seen duct tape used for everything, incuding brake lines,but never a tire.:lol: it would probaly work good if ya taped it from the inside.
i plugged my tire with a screw from my interior trim once though.lasted two days.steelhead were in.


----------

